# Fender Special Design Speaker '68 Super Reverb



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I took these out of my '68 Super Reverb several years ago and put in some replacements. At the time two of them were not working. Had to be the speakers because the replacements worked fine. I still have all four originals. Is it worth getting those two that were not working looked at? Is it something that is fixable?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Fender speakers are all over the map, but some late 60's SR speakers were made by JBL, and are considered excellent speakers. More common was the Oxford 10L6. Probably not worth it from a player's perspective, but collectors eat this stuff up. These amps were stocked with CTS and Rola 10" drivers as well. Find out what you got, and go from there.

Cheers Shawn


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

As far as I can see there are not even any codes or stamps on these buggers at all. other than the Fender sticker shown on the pic. The amp is an AB763


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sometimes the markings are on the back of the cone, under the frame, did you look in there?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

They'll be Oxford or CTS speakers:smile:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Mr. Nonrevereb is right, unless your's looks like this. These speakers have a unique look. Thanks Nonreverb.

http://www.joetheguitarman.com/1968 Super Reverb.htm

Shawn.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

That's a CTS in the picture and yes, very much worth fixing if you can find a decent re-coner that does them properly.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

yes thats a cTS sêaker somewhere on it will be a number that begins with 137

P


----------



## 4575 (Jan 18, 2009)

Best speaker ever put in a super reverb. Get them reconed and you will be in Super reverby Nirvana


----------

